# Can't seem to get tire to seat evenly around rim



## trsills (Jul 27, 2010)

I let the air out of a tire and took the tube out just to try it out before having to do it while on the trail. They're WTB tires w/ presta valves. I added a little bit of air to the tube and made sure it was stuffed back in without any kinks, etc. But now I've noticed that I can't seem to get the tire to sit evenly around the rim. I let the air out again and tried pulling by hand on the one side of the tire that seems to be more snug. I fixed it a little but it's still off. So now spinning the wheel it just looks slightly out of round.

Any ideas? To clarify, imagine there's a line that's slightly above the bead (say 1/8") on the tire but at one point you can't even see this line. Also, when I aired them up by hand, the tire was on the ground and not upright. So it's not as if it had settled on one side because it was upright.

TIA


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

When filling the tire put at least 50 psi. You will hear the bead pop and seat in the rim. Then let air out until its at the pressure you want.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll second that post above mine. I had the same issue before, I just filled it to the max recommended and it fit itself properly, then let the air out to the pressure I wanted.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

air it up to like 50 or 60 psi and it will pop in to place a bit but no garentee it will be perfect. i have never gotten my panaracer rampage to seat 100% correctly though ive tried and tried.


----------



## trsills (Jul 27, 2010)

Nuts...ok, thx for the replies and it makes sense. Will need to probably get a presta to schrader adapter so I can easily air it up with the compressor. I've got a small hand pump and getting to 35 psi is a task. Thanks again.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

trsills said:


> Nuts...ok, thx for the replies and it makes sense. Will need to probably get a presta to schrader adapter so I can easily air it up with the compressor. I've got a small hand pump and getting to 35 psi is a task. Thanks again.


be careful witha compressor, you caneasily bloe the tire off the rim... get yourself a decent floor pump, and I have had some stubborntires tha I actually had to put some dish soap around the bead of the tire and rim so it seats properly.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Hand pump is best for seating the tire.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

im having the same issues with mine... the tire is 'twisted' or 'crooked' in one section. i have re adjusted a few times.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> im having the same issues with mine... the tire is 'twisted' or 'crooked' in one section. i have re adjusted a few times.


Adding to the advice above, you can seat the bead by hand as well. With the tire/tube inflated, grab the tire where it's not seated and rotate it away from the bead.

If there's not a problem with the tire, the bead should pop in and seat.


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

Put some dish soap and water in a spray bottle. Spray the beads with this mixture before airing up. Helps the tire slide on to the rim properly.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

High pressure, dish soap, hand adjustment... if all those fail and you really want it to seat:

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=17&item=PTS-1

It's a little crazy, but it will get the job done.


----------



## bones72751 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hell, try seating a tire on a cheapo wally bike. When they come with 20 lbs in them already seated wrong, it's a little tough. I had one up to 75 before it popped into place.

oh, and we use tire lube from our t.l.e. (which is pretty much crap scented soap) and the park tire seater. At my walmart, we do repairs... lol. Kinda had to teach myself how to work on everything though, cause no one around there knows what they're doing.


----------



## wobblyRider (Sep 10, 2010)

trsills said:


> Nuts...ok, thx for the replies and it makes sense. Will need to probably get a presta to schrader adapter so I can easily air it up with the compressor. I've got a small hand pump and getting to 35 psi is a task. Thanks again.


I recommend a floor pump with built-in gauge. I keep one in my basement and one in the van. Nashbar's running a sale on this one but you can find them cheaper.
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_203832_-1_201492_10000_200407


----------



## trsills (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks again for the responses and you guys were spot on. pumped it up to 68 before it finally seated and was even all the way around. And then I backed the pressure off. For sure the lesson learned was that I should've put just a little bit of soapy water around the bead let alone just needing to add more air. I had only previously pumped it up to 35psi. 

BTW, I had picked up the Topeak hand pump with the built in gauge. I was hesitant cause I thought the gauge wouldn't be too accurate, but I needed both a pump and gauge for presta valves. I've checked the pump's gauge a few times against a zefel I have and it's always been spot on. Also, the seal on the presta valve is very good and it works great. Can't say the same when doing the schrader valves though...after a few pumps you can't pump it and have to reseat it.


----------

